# Lichtschwert in Video einfuegen.



## martage (28. Juni 2002)

Hi.

Erstmal: Ich bin fuer jeden Hinweis, fuer jede Hilfe dankbar. Es ist dringend. Wir muessen unbedingt einen Film fertig schneiden und haben dafuer noch 1 Woche Zeit. Soweit kein Problem, nur muessen wir jetzt in 2 kurzen Szenen ein Lichtschwert-Duell einfuegen. 

Zuerst haben wir es mit AlamDV2 versucht, aber wir haben davon nicht die Vollversion gekriegt, d.h. kein Abspeichern.
Dann haben wir AlamDV1 probiert (Freeware) und es hat auch geklappt. Nur dass wir hier nicht die richtigen Dateiformate einfuegen koennen und wenn man grosse Datein reinlaed, stuerzt das Prgramm ab.

Dann hat mir ein Freund After Effects vorgeschlagen nur blicken wir da nicht durch wie man das da einstellt. Er meinte nur etwas mit Laser-Filtern, aber ich raff das nicht so ganz.

Jetzt stehen wir also vor dem Problem, dass wir in einer Woche Premiere vor rund 350 Leuten haben, noch ein Grossteil schneiden muessen und unbedingt diese Lichtschwerter brauchen. Haetten wir vorher gewusst, dass das mit dem Dateiformat und der Groesse so problematisch wird, haetten wir das anders gedreht, aber jetzt ist es zu spaet. Deshalb brauche ich unbedingt Hilfe und waere wirklich dankbar fuer alles, was uns helfen koennte, ob ein Tutorial fuer Laserschwerter in After Effects (5.0) oder ein Vorschlag mit Tutorial in einem anderen Programm. Was auch immer. Vielleicht kann mir auch einer LIVE ueber IRC/ICQ helfen oder so.

Um mit einem Zitat aus Star Wars abzuschliessen: "Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!"


----------



## goela (28. Juni 2002)

*Frage am Besten direkt BubiBohnensack!!!*

Er hatte genau so ein Beispiel mit AfterEffekts gemacht!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Juni 2002)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14469&pagenumber=1

Da findest du ein Tutorial, um in AfterEffects Laserschwerter zu animieren. Die Methode, die dir dein Freund gesagt hat, ist total ******e. 

Also mit AE bekommt man prima so was hin.


----------



## Lemieux66 (6. Juli 2002)

Hab das Tutorial auch mal gemacht. Ist sau geil. Kennt vielleicht einer ne Page mit dazu passenden Lichtschwerter-Sounds?

Hats eigentlich noch geklappt mit der Zeit, martage ?


----------



## Keule (6. Juli 2002)

vielleicht findeste bei http://www.findsounds.com was


----------



## martage (6. Juli 2002)

OK.

Erstmal Danke fuer die Hilfe. Vor allem an Bubi, den ich ueber ICQ genervt habe.

Gestern also hatten wir unsere Auffuehrung und die Leute waren echt begeistert davon. War ansich auch echt gut gelungen, nur Stress und Arbeit ohne Ende. Wir sind erst 1 Stunde vor Einlass fertig geworden. Dementsprechend blank lagen auch unsere Nerven und da kurz vorm Ablauf viel auch noch der komplette Sound im Saal aus. Gna! Aber letztendlich hat es auch geklappt und auch mit unserer 1:40 min langen Lichtschwertkampfsequenz. Ist ansich ganz gut geworden. Ich guck mal, ob ich irgendwann mal Zeit habe die File so stark zu komprimieren, damit ich sie uploaden kann, damit ihr sie sehen koennt. Aber erstmal geht es in den Urlaub, dann relaxen und erstmal das Leben geniessen und 2 Monate lang nichts tun. 

Wir haben es uebrigens jetzt doch mit AlamDV gemacht. Ich hab mir jetzt bestimmt jedes Tutorial im Netz angeguckt was es gibt, aber letzendlich haben wir die Probleme in AlamDV doch irgendwie geloest und es geht komfortabler uns schneller als die Methoden, die ich durch die Tuts in anderen Progs gesehen habe. Ich kenn mich aber nicht so gut aus, weshalb ich das auch nicht richtig einschaetzen kann. Jedenfalls sassen wir dann, als wir es raushatten so gut 10-12 Stunden am Stueck an diesen 1:40 min Video und haben es hinbekommen. Und das Ergebnis ist imho auch ganz gelungen. Wie gesagt, ich versuch es mal irgendwie zu uppen, die 1:40, die mir viele Nerven gekostet haben!

Bis dann!


----------



## Keule (6. Juli 2002)

habt ihr euch AlamDV gekauft? wieviel hat es gekostet?


----------

